# Iron X and the Mrs



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Had steak and chips last night, very nice but the mrs was fuming that her griddle pan was sticking badly (scanpan frying pan £110 - you will understand in a minute why I have put what it was and the price)

After our meal I washed up and there this pan was in need of a serious clean, I thought I know I'll whack out the iron X. 

DO NOT EVER USE THIS ON ONE OF THESE PANS, SHE WENT FRIGGIN MENTAL.

I now am £110 down on my detailing product spending power! 

Some people they just can't forgive when all i wanted to do was help!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh dear! We need some pictures!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:lol::lol:

A lot of fallout was there?

We do need some before and after photos if you took some.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

lol - I'm not sure why you thought Iron-X would be a good idea.....primaraly because I can't see how it would have ferrous material on the surface.....and doubly I would not use any detailing chemicals, especially ANY harsh chemical (you're supposed to use IX with glasses and gloves!) with on a surface you're going to prepare food on!


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

FAIL

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

lol, my mrs hates the smell of ironx and has banned me from bringing it in the house.

as above......pics would be great lol


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't feel bad,she's probably feeling guilty for shouting at you and before you know it she'll have cleaned your car using kitchen products by way of an apology.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Is she now your iron x mrs ?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry I don't mean to :lol: , But don't you wish you go back in time :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

LMAO:lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Stupidity springs to mind :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)




----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Only thing dumber than sticking iron x on a £110 frying pan is telling an internet forum you did it. 

The fail is strong.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## han_solo (Mar 15, 2012)

lol 

thanks for posting OP... tis always nice to share and make other people laugh WITH you


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is brillaint!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry have no pictures and there is no way I'm going to ask for the pan so I can show everyone my mess for a laugh! 

I'm a firm believer of sharing and having a good laugh at your mistakes! And to be fair it cleaned really friggin well! Bit to well in fact and took the non stick off!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bmwjc said:


> Sorry have no pictures and there is no way I'm going to ask for the pan so I can show everyone my mess for a laugh!
> 
> I'm a firm believer of sharing and having a good laugh at your mistakes! And to be fair it cleaned really friggin well! Bit to well in fact and took the non stick off!


We need pics, it will be worth the pain :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*couldn't resist*


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Well done.

Now you should break out your best wax/paint sealant and give it the protection it needs, then slap a bit of steak on it and see how it cooks.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Kap01 said:


> We need pics, it will be worth the pain :thumb:


Ok ok I will bow down to peer pressure!

Obviously it's meant to be black so you can see where it's all gone a bit Peter tong!

After use I pre washed with fairy snow foam, then in a warm fairy APC I left to dwell. A fair bit of fall out was removed in this stage. Then went onto two sink method with yet more dairy. Dryed and Clayed with Brillo. Still some rubbish left on so applied the iron x......









Oh sh*t


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha two sink method I like it!

Oh well mate you live and learn!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> Only thing dumber than sticking iron x on a £110 frying pan is telling an internet forum you did it.
> 
> The fail is strong.


The internet would be a boring place without threads like these.

There's far dumber out there too 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my god hahaha


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Vinegar would have done a good job just leaving it to soak over night


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

:lol: A soak in washing up liquid usually does the trick! What does a £110 frying pan do that a £10 one doesn't then? Buy her a new one for £50 and spend the rest on detailing products


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> :lol: A soak in washing up liquid usually does the trick! What does a £110 frying pan do that a £10 one doesn't then? Buy her a new one for £50 and spend the rest on detailing products


It updates your Facebook status and posts your stats on ILoveBacon.org

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

sirkuk said:


> It updates your Facebook status and posts your stats on ILoveSausage.org
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Only thing dumber than sticking iron x on a £110 frying pan is telling an internet forum you did it.
> 
> The fail is strong.


or spending £110 on a frying pan in the first place!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> or spending £110 on a frying pan in the first place!


It's amazing what to some people seems a rediculous amount to spend on a hobby!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

About 25 yr ago my beloved cooked a family meal using latest non-stick pan. It had a brown coating. There was a little residue of the meat, juices and herbs left in the pan after the food was served.

My sister in law cheerfully anounced that she would wash up as her sister had cooked. We relaxed with full tums and coffee. It seemed a long time since the SiL had left the room and the wife went to see what was delaying her sister.

A blood curdling scream came through the house. Followed by hasty footfalls a the frontdoor slamming.

My wife was sat on the kitchen floor in floods of tears. Her sister had never seen non-stick cookware before and had used the best part of a bottle of fairy, a brillo pad, and round-ended butter knife in her attempt to scour and scrape ever last bit of brown from my wife's brand new pans.

It was a long time before they ate dinner together. Rib


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

I had high hopes it was going to be a cast iron griddle pan to be honest.

Apply something which is designed to remove iron to something made of iron, that would have been funny!


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Showed your post to the mrs...she spit feathers & I got final warning
about using car cleaning stuff in the kitchen :wave:
dogfox


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that was just plain stupid. What was wrong with getting a wire brush attachment on an electric drill and use that. 2500rpm would soon bring all that black off and would have saved you a load of ironx as well!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear....I must say you have royally fcuked that up.....bit shocked you use a detailing product on something you use to prepare food with....especially Iron X because its quite toxic if ingested!

Guys on an aside can I remind you about posting loads of these silly pictures....a couple is enough we dont need any more


----------

